# Pudding Meat??



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

For Christmas, Santa brought me this amazingly wonderful Amish Cookbook. I love it. There is a recipe in there I want to try for Ponhoss, never had it before but it sounds good. The recipe calls for pudding meat, what on earth do they mean by that???


----------



## River (Jun 25, 2003)

jil101ca said:


> The recipe calls for pudding meat, what on earth do they mean by that???


Puddings are finely ground head meat, seasoned something like sausage. The term seems to be most used in Pennsylvania. In other parts of the country, the same thing is called head cheese. Probably someone will post to disagree with the latter name. I'm not endorsing it, just pointing out it is used -- right or wrong.

When puddings are available in stores, they are sold in loaves wrapped in plastic.

Puddings are good in the place of sausage, and "pancakes and puddings" is a household term in some areas.

River


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know if this is a help but I found this.
The pudding meat hog skin, livers, kidneys, and bones. :shocked:


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

liver pudding is similar to scrapple. It's greasier than scrapple though cause it has more meat in it than scrapple does. I get both when I have my hog butchered but I like scrapple better cause it's not as greasy but the guys eat the liver pudding first.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

One of the butchers we use will trade the hogs head for pudding (pronounced puddin here ) lol
It is sliced and fried up to be served with grits and eggs for breakfast. 

It is made of livers, hearts and the meat from the head and is very dark in color.

PS...my grandmother use to make a meat from a boiled hogs head called souse, or hogs head cheese. It was kind of jelled with bits of spicy meat in it


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Kmac15 said:


> One of the butchers we use will trade the hogs head for pudding (pronounced puddin here ) lol
> It is sliced and fried up to be served with grits and eggs for breakfast.
> 
> It is made of livers, hearts and the meat from the head and is very dark in color.
> ...


That's exactly how we pronounce it and eat it here. It's great but not diet food.

Ponhoss is usually the PA dutch name for scrapple


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

So it is.....head cheese??? Meat that would become gelantis (is that a word? lol) Pork hocks, the head, organs ect? all cooked together?....


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it's not head cheese, that is souse. Liver mush or pudding is ground up hog parts along with the liver that are flavored with spices and molded into blocks. You fry it. Scrapple is the hog juice mixed with cornmeal and spices and molded. You fry it too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

head cheese is what i make from the hogs head. i'm not sure if this is what it means. maybe it's suet. i use that for steamed puddings. maybe if the op posted the recipe and we could see what comes before and after pudding meat we might be of more help.~Georgia.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

The book I received from Santa is called Mennonite Country-style Recipes and Kitchen Secrets by Esther H Shank. Definately recommend this recipe book, very easy to understand with step by step instructions.

8 cups pork or beef broth
2 1/2 cups pudding meat, more or less.....heat in heavy cooker

2 cups corn meal
1/2 cup flour
1 tsp sugar..... combine 1st then slowly mix into broth, stirring constantly (add while broth is still cool to avoid lumping

Cook for 1hr, stirring constantly at 1st, then less often the longer it cooks just to keep it from sticking. Remove from heat, let set a few minutes to collect excess fat. Skim of all you can, add salt if needed and pour into 2 loaf pans. when chilled, slice, flour and fry in a little margarine or butter. serve with eggs or with syrupor apple butter.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Ahh your making Scrapple, good stuff


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree, it sounds like she is making scrapple. I have an older version of that book and the receipe is titled Old Fashioned Cornmeal Mush. Adding the pudding meat is what makes it go from cornmealmush to scrapple. 

I have never made it since I have the butcher shop make my pudding and scrapple for me. I think you will have to get the meat from the butcher shop and they may not do it in your area but it wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ok so scrapple is not a dish i'm familar with.i've never cooked with cornmeal. looks like you want meat that will gel if you cut it and fry. sounds something like the english brawn i make without the cornmeal. like others have said you might get the pudding meat at the butchers. for my brawn i make my own from pork hocks and veal shank.~Georgia.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Scrapple has more flavor than ponhaus. I add several spices when I make scrapple.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

From _The Amish Cook_
"Pon Hoss is made with the juice that's left from the pork bones that have been cooked in the iron kettle. It is made with a thickening of flour or cornmeal and some liver pudding. We season it with salt and pepper. After it is cooked and thickened in the iron kettle, it is put into loaf pans to chill. When it's chilled, we cut it into slices and fry it in a skillet 'til golden brown."

"Liver pudding is an old recipe, made while butchering pork. It comes from the head meat and the bones, which are cooked soft in an iron kettle. The meat goes through a grinder and gets mixed up."

Hope this helps.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

They all sound dreadful. I think I will pass.

Limey


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

It sounds wonderful, like a real treat for the dogs. I can't stand liver, just the smell of it cooking makes me gag. Nasty stuff!!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Is it possible to can pudding meat?


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oggie said:


> Is it possible to can pudding meat?


The author of the cookbook I have says they put their's in jars and processed immediately.


----------



## bsorgjr (Jul 20, 2015)

Here in Womelsdof, PA we eat John F Martin's Pan Pudding. it is scrap meat cooked off the pigs head and ground medium course mixed with a cologne rich broth and spices poured into a pan to set. We cook it in a sauce pan and eat the grainy meat paste with potatoes or serve it over Pancakes with real maple syrup...... If you add cornmeal and flower during the process you get scrapple which is fried and eaten with syrup or ketchup...... Head cheese is chopped chunks of head meat in a cologne rich broth with spices allowed to set and is eaten on a sandwich like lunch meat with mustard........there are different combinations of recipes some with and some without liver but I found the more liver that is in it the worse it tastes. still I love liver-worst on a sandwich with mayonnaise and onions...Go figure

I hope that clears it up


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I think that's "collagen" although the mixture does smell delicious when cooking! When we boil pig heads, we use the meat for pulled pork. Exceptionally flavorful.

We always used bulk pork sausage when making scrapple because we couldn't get other parts when we lived in Alaska.

Kit


----------

